# My "Scenic Ridge" N-Scale Layout



## brianw (May 25, 2012)

I'm about two weeks into this project, so I thought it was about time to get a layout thread started. It's being built off of Woodland Scenics' "Scenic Ridge" layout kit.

This is my first layout in 20 years. My last was when I was 12-years old. 

So far, it's bringing back a lot of memories. While a lot has changed in the hobby in the last two decades, quite a bit has stayed the same.

I'll be sure to keep this thread updated as the project progresses.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

brianw said:


> I'm about two weeks into this project, so I thought it was about time to get a layout thread started. It's being built off of Woodland Scenics' "Scenic Ridge" layout kit.
> 
> This is my first layout in 20 years. My last was when I was 12-years old.
> 
> ...



It looks great so far.:thumbsup:

Did you forget pictures or something?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Kind of fun to bring forward the thrills of when you were 12 years old.


----------



## brianw (May 25, 2012)

Sorry about that, guys. The images should appear now.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looking good


----------



## brianw (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.

Last night I started on the plaster cloth mountain. After getting all of the newspaper in place, the cloth is pretty easy to work with. I plan on laying it all down, then adding a second layer along with smoothing out any of the holes you may see.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great progress on a neat layout.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

you've been busy, looking good.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Save the cloth and plaster over the holes you have, cheaper. Don't worry about hiding every little hole when you paint and add trees or grass they will go away.


Looking good.:thumbsup:

Edit,
Use warm water for the cloth when you apply it, smooth it out with your finger to spread the plaster some. You will still end up with some holes I apply the plaster when the cloth is still wet. The cloth gets kind of expensive you can save some money adding plaster. There is one side of the cloth that has more plaster lay that side up. Don't let it soak in the water too long either the plaster will come off a few seconds is all it needs. Use the same container to soak and soon it will turn into a plaster soup.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking good Brain, can't wait to see updates :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto on the thumbs-up ... excellent progress in a short time!

TJ


----------

